# QAM list for Charter analog cable, McMinnville, TN



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Note this list requires the following to receive.

1. HDTV with QAM tuner/ Clear QAM tuner.
2. Analog Cable via your local cable provider (doesn't have to be from list below)
3. Your provider support QAM
*
NOTE: These channels MAY or MAY NOT work in your area and are subject to change at anytime.*

QAM List for McMinnville, TN and surrounding areas (this may include Murfreesboro, TN and other cities)

"Charter QAM Channels , McMinnville TN as of 4/5/10

(using Vizio SV320XVT)

Nashville HD/SD locals VIA QAM (NOT OTA)

2-1 WKRN HD 
2-2 Nashville WX
4-1 WSMV HD
4-2 Telumndo 
5-1 WTVF HD
8-1 WNPT HD
8-2 WNPT2 SD
17-1 WZTV HD
30-1 MY TV 30 HD
58-1 CW HD

Charter QAM add ons (all SD)

75-1 ??? Christian
75-2 ??? Christian2
75-11 Test Pattern
85-2 Telumndo 
85-6 Jewelry TV
90-6 PPV Promo channel
108-22 PPV Preview PIP ??

MUSIC CHOICE QAM

ALL in 94-

5 Solid Gold Oldies
6 R&B Classics
7 Classic Alternative
8 Reggae 
9 Dance/Electronica
10 Hit List
11 '80s
12 Contempoary Christian
13 Throwback Jams
14 Hip-Hop Classics
15 Rap
16 Adult Alternative
17 R&B Soul
18 Gospel
19 Metal
20 Rock
21 Retro Rock
22 Classic Rock
23 Soft Rock
24 '90s
25 Stage & Screen
26 Kidz Only
27 Toddler Tunes
28 Hip-Hop and R&B
29 MC Mix Tape
30 Smooth Jazz
31 Jazz
32 Soundscapes
33 Classical Masterpieces
34 Light Classical
35 Sounds Of The Season
36 Today's Country
37 True Country
38 Classic Country
39 Easy Listening
40 Singers & Swing
41 Pop Latino
42 Tropicales
43 Party Favorites
44 Musica Urbana
45 '70s
46 Blues
47 Pop Hits
48 Alternative.
49 Mexicana
"
This list IS confirmed and as MANUALLY copied from my Vizio 32" HDTV with QAM.
*
ALSO MODS IF THIS IS THE WRONG THREAD PLEASE MOVE!*


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hmmm...What does this have to do with FTA?


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

I think this is in the wrong area. :whatdidid


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Moved from the FTA Satellite forum as it is obviously not satellite ...

I'm not sure we have a "right forum" for this type of information. DBSTalk is a satellite focused forum.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I know. I wanted to post this list for any others here that may be in the same area. I couldn't really find a forum for it either. It's not Satellite OR OTA. So....


----------

